# Combobox itemdata? VB6



## mophos (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
ich suche seit stunden was eigentlich ganz einfaches:
bei
combo_click()
soll die itemdata (0,1,...,8) abgefragt werden, also was der Benutzer ausgewählt hat.
Und dann soll für jede auswahl was anderes passieren.
combo.itemdata(1) gibt zwar das richtige, aber
if combo.itemdata(1) then.... fragt nur ob itemdata(1) existiert und das ist ja immer der fall.!
wie kann ich auf die auswahl des benutzers eingehen?
Hilft mir da kurz jemand?


----------



## mophos (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir soetwas gedacht:

Select Case Combo.ItemData(index as Integer)
case 0
case 1
...

geht aber leider nicht...
help please!


----------



## mophos (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab es rausgefunden:

If Combo.ItemData(Combo.ListIndex) = 0 then...

oder

Select Case Combo.ItemData(Combo.ListIndex)
Case 0
case 1
...
end select


----------

